# El uso del subjuntivo imperfecto y futuro



## letología

para todos los hispanos quien saben, el uso propio para expresar la idea de deseo o modo subjetivo se demuestra por el imperfecto y el futuro; por ejemplo, "si yo fuera tú no me vestiría con esa corbata" o "¿cuándo quisieres que venga yo?".  La pregunta es sobre la traducción del futuro ('-re', ejemplo: fuere, dejare).

Ya sé que werden se usa para expresar el subjunctivo, o el umlaut (hätten, gingen, führen, usw), pero como se expresaría lo futuro?

Lee


----------



## jester.

Lo siento, pero te estás equivocando. El futuro del subjuntivo está en desuso. Sólo se utiliza, raramente, en textos legales.


----------



## letología

acaso está en desuso, pero de una u otra manera diría yo que es parte del lenguaje, y entonces merece que se utilize. Soy yo de la mentalidad que hay de utilizar todas las partes e instrumentos que ofrezca el idioma.


----------



## Outsider

letología said:


> "¿cuándo quisieres que venga yo?"


No me parece correcta esa frase. Yo diría "¿Cuándo quieres que venga yo?" Indicativo.

Mire como se usaría el futuro de subjuntivo:
_Cuando necesitares un amigo, llámame y vendré.
_

En español modierno:
_Cuando necesites un amigo, llámame y vendré.
_


----------



## jester.

letología said:


> acaso está en desuso, pero de una u otra manera diría yo que es parte del lenguaje, y entonces merece que se utilize. Soy yo de la mentalidad que hay de utilizar todas las partes e instrumentos que ofrezca el idioma.



¿Qué provecho sacas de usar un modo o un tiempo que nadie más usa?


----------



## letología

Pues, y digo por mi parte, me gusta usar todas las partes del habla, aunque seas arcaicas.  El inglés moderno no usa "hither, thither, whither, whence, or hence", pero yo trato de usarlas porque substituyen otros frases, como "whence" en vez de "where from" y "hither" en vez de "where to".  

Además, cuando esté escribiendo un ensayo para una de mis varias clases del gramática española, trato de usar la aquella arcaica también, como "yo díjoos que vinierais, mas todavía venisteis."

l joseph mitchell


----------



## El_que_es

"yo díjoos que vinierais, mas todavía venisteis."

l joseph mitchell[/quote]

Creo que tú frase está mal formulada y carece de sentido; supongo que tuviste la intención de decir:

YO NO OS DIJE QUE VINIERAIS, MAS AUN ASÍ VINISTEIS


----------



## Azrael_1

Los idiomas cambian -evolucionan si se quiere- constantemente. Fíjate, letología, que al pretender hacer uso de formas arcaicas puedes incurrir fácilmente en errores pues será difícil que encuentres ejemplos que te ayuden validar o verificar tus escritos. O qué tan a menudo dirías "thou shalt have ...", por ejemplo.
Algo así ocurre con el futuro del subjuntivo del alemán español.


----------



## muycuriosa

Azrael_1 said:


> Algo así ocurre con el futuro del subjuntivo del alemán.


 
¿Seguro que estás hablando del futuro del subjuntivo del alemán, y no del español?

Confieso que no he estudiado alemán en la universidad, pero sí tuve clases de gramática en el instituto y nunca en mi vida he oído hablar del futuro del subjuntivo. En español sin embargo sé que existe pero que solo se emplea en situaciones muy especiales (textos legales p.e.). ¿Es posible que hubieras querido escribir 'español?

Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_1

muycuriosa said:


> ¿Seguro que estás hablando del futuro del subjuntivo del alemán, y no del español?
> 
> Confieso que no he estudiado alemán en la universidad, pero sí tuve clases de gramática en el instituto y nunca en mi vida he oído hablar del futuro del subjuntivo. En español sin embargo sé que existe pero que solo se emplea en situaciones muy especiales (textos legales p.e.). ¿Es posible que hubieras querido escribir 'español?
> 
> Saludos.


Hola mycuriosa, un "lapsus digitorium" imperdonable... gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Eliasvitt

Azrael_1 said:


> Hola mycuriosa, un "lapsus digitorium" imperdonable... gracias por la corrección.


Pues fíjense que tantos años después de este post he empezado a estudiar alemán y sí que estoy leyendo sobre un tal Konjuntiv Futur que no sé porque se me parece a un futuro del subjuntivo.


----------

